# I like this picture



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Got a shot of the lake effect snow clouds South of me.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Looks like that flag has seen better days.ussmileyflag


----------



## cotter (Oct 9, 2010)

I walked through a county courthouse square

On a park bench, an old man was sittin there.

I said, "Your court house is kinda run down,

He said, "No, it will do for our little town".

I said "your old flag pole kinda leaned a little bit,

And that's a ragged old flag you got hanging on it".

He said "have a seat", so I sat down,

He said, "is this your first time you been to our little town"

I said, "I think it is"

He said "I don't like to brag, but we're kinda proud of

"That Ragged Old Flag"

"You see, we got a little hole in that flag there,

When Washington took it across the Delaware.

It got powder burned the night Francis Scott Key sat watching it, writing

"Oh Say Can You See"

It got a bad rip in New Orleans, with Packingham & Jackson tugging at its seams.

It almost fell at the Alamo beside the Texas flag,

But she waved on tho.

It got cut with a sword in Chancellorsville,

Got cut again at Shiloh Hill.

There was Robert E. Lee and Beauregard and Bragg,

And the south wind blew hard on

"That Ragged Old Flag"

On Flanders Field in World War I,

She took a big hole from a Bertha Gun,

She turned blood red in World War II

She hung limp and low a time or two.

She was in Korea, Vietnam, She went where she was sent by her Uncle Sam.

She waved from our ships upon the briny foam,

And now they've about quit waving her back here at home.

And here in her own good land,

She's been abused, burned, dishonored, denied and refused,

And the very government for which she stands

Has been scandalized throughout out the land.

And she's getting thread bare, and she's wearing thin,

But she's in pretty good shape, for the shape she's in.

Cause she's been through the fire before

and I know, she can take a whole lot more.

So we raise her up every morning

And we bring her down every night,

We don't let her touch the ground,

And we fold her up right.

On second thought
I do like to brag

Cause I'm mighty proud of

"That Ragged Old Flag"

Nice pic as well!

Chad


----------



## EXCAVATE49 (May 10, 2006)

BEAUTIFULussmileyflag


----------



## Greenstar lawn (Jan 18, 2009)

Great pic GV but it sure does look cold


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

I wish I could see clouds like that to my west! I really miss Snow!!


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

cotter;1240901 said:


> I walked through a county courthouse square
> 
> On a park bench, an old man was sittin there.
> 
> ...


Nice, a little ol Jonny Cash..

Great picture as well!


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice pic GV.


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

Cotter, that is beautiful.
Grandview picture is awesome


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Do you ever get out of the truck to take a pic?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

JD Dave;1241784 said:


> Do you ever get out of the truck to take a pic?


Last summer.


----------

